# Αριθμοί υποσημειώσεων και σημεία στίξης



## unique (Dec 21, 2013)

Πρόσφατα συνάντησα μια (άγνωστη σε μένα) μέθοδο τοποθέτησης των αριθμών των υποσημειώσεων στο κείμενο, η οποία (από όσο κατάλαβα) επιτρέπει στον αναγνώστη να γνωρίζει εκ των προτέρων αν πρόκειται για βιβλιογραφική παραπομπή ή για πρόσθετες πληροφορίες. Η διάκριση μεταξύ των δύο γίνεται με την τοποθέτηση των εν λόγω αριθμών είτε δεξιά είτε αριστερά από τα σημεία στίξης. Επειδή δεν διαθέτω άλλη πληροφόρηση, κάθε βοήθεια από τους επαΐοντες θα ήταν ευπρόσδεκτη.


----------



## nickel (Dec 21, 2013)

Πρώτη φορά ακούω για τέτοια διάκριση. Πρώτο και κύριο πρόβλημα: Δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό να υπάρχει σημείο στίξης εκεί που μπαίνει ο αριθμός της παραπομπής.

Μπορούμε ωστόσο να στέλνουμε τις βιβλιογραφικές σημειώσεις στο τέλος (Endnotes) και τις πρόσθετες σημειώσεις στο κάτω μέρος της σελίδας (υποσημειώσεις, Footnotes).


----------



## Themis (Dec 21, 2013)

Πέρα από αυτό που ανέφερε ο Νίκελ, έχω δει επανειλημμένα διαφορετική αρίθμηση (συνήθως με "αραβικούς" αριθμούς σε διάκριση από λατινικούς αριθμούς ή σταυρούς, διπλούς σταυρούς κτλ.). Αλλά διάκριση με βάση τη θέση πριν ή μετά από το σημείο στίξης, ούτε καν να το σκέφτεσαι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 21, 2013)

Υπάρχει και η μέθοδος των δύο συστημάτων, όπου τις σημειώσεις τις έχεις με αριθμούς (όπως στο σύστημα Οξφόρδης -και όπως λέει ο nickel, στο τέλος της σελίδας) και τις βιβλιογραφικές αναφορές παρενθετικά (με το σύστημα Χάρβαρντ). Δηλαδή έτσι:


Το *National Space Science Data Center[SUP]1[/SUP]* είναι τομέας του Τμήματος Εξερεύνησης του Ηλιακού Συστήματος της NASA (Gaffey and Bilitza, 1994).

1 *NSSDC*, _Εθνικό Κέντρο Δεδομένων Διαστημικής_



Gaffey, J. & Bilitza, D. (1994). "NASA/National Space Science Data Center trapped radiation models". _Journal of Spacecraft and Rockets_. 31 (2):172-176.


----------



## Earion (Dec 21, 2013)

Εγώ, όσο και να διαβάζω, δεν καταλαβαίνω τι θέλεις να περιγράψεις. Μου φαίνεται πολύ παρανοϊκό για να είναι αληθινό. Μπορείς να δώσεις ένα παράδειγμα;


----------



## unique (Dec 22, 2013)

Κατά τη διάρκειά του αποβλήθηκαν οι "αιρετικοί" οπαδοί του δόγματος της αιωνιοκρατίας[SUP]387[/SUP], γνωστοί ως [...]
Από την εν λόγω διάκριση πηγάζει η έννοια της θεωρίας και της θεωρητικής αλήθειας.[SUP]388[/SUP]





387. "Αιωνιοκρατία" είναι η μετάφραση του όρου [...]
388. Andrea Wilson Nightingale, _Spectacles of Truth in Classical Greek Philosophy_. [...].


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 22, 2013)

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι εγώ δεν βλέπω να έχει σχέση με το σημείο στίξης. Η μία παραπομπή αναφέρεται σε μία λέξη, και βρίσκεται δίπλα στη συγκεκριμένη λέξη, που συμπτωματικά ακολουθείται από κόμμα, ενώ η δεύτερη αναφέρεται σε ολόκληρη την πρόταση, οπότε φυσιολογικά βρίσκεται μετά το τέλος της πρότασης. Το ότι συμπτωματικά στην πρώτη περίπτωση υπάρχει εκεί ένα κόμμα δεν βλέπω ότι έχει σημασία, θα μπορούσε η παραπομπή να αφορά οποιαδήποτε άλλη λέξη στην πρόταση που δεν ακολουθείται από κόμμα.

Για παράδειγμα:

Κατά τη διάρκειά του αποβλήθηκαν οι "αιρετικοί"[SUP]387[/SUP] οπαδοί του δόγματος της αιωνιοκρατίας, γνωστοί ως [...]
Από την εν λόγω διάκριση πηγάζει η έννοια της θεωρίας και της θεωρητικής αλήθειας.[SUP]388


[/SUP]387. "Αιρετικοί" αποκλήθηκαν επειδή...
388. Andrea Wilson Nightingale, _Spectacles of Truth in Classical Greek Philosophy. [...]._


----------



## Earion (Dec 22, 2013)

Δεν βλέπω κάτι που να χρειάζεται ιδιαίτερη συζήτηση. Στις σημειώσεις (είτε αυτές είναι σημειώσεις τέλους, είτε είναι υποσημειώσεις, δηλαδή στο κάτω μέρος της σελίδας) μπαίνουν και κείμενο και βιβλιογραφικές παραπομπές με οποιουδήποτε είδους συνδυασμό. Εδώ έχεις δύο: στην πρώτη έχει καθαρό κείμενο (μια επεξήγηση του όρου), στη δεύτερη σκέτη παραπομπή. Η δική σου παρατήρηση είναι ότι όποτε έχουμε την πρώτη περίπτωση ο δείκτης μπαίνει πριν το σημείο στίξης, ενώ όποτε έχουμε τη δεύτερη μπαίνει μετά; Αν όντως έτσι είναι (το βλέπεις να γίνεται παντού, δεν είναι στιγμιαία παράβλεψη;) σημαίνει ότι αυτός που είχε την τυπογραφική επιμέλεια του βιβλίου (όχι κατ' ανάγκην ο συγγραφέας) φόρτωσε τον εαυτό του μ' ένα ανούσιο και άχρηστο καθήκον. Θα τον καλέσω σε μια από τις επόμενες συζητήσεις μας περί του φύλου των αγγέλων. (Αναρωτιέμαι, όταν σε μια σημείωση έχει _και _κείμενο _και _παραπομπή, πού βάζει τον δείκτη;).

Εντελώς άλλο θέμα είναι το πού πρέπει να μπαίνει ο δείκτης, πριν ή μετά το σημείο στίξης. Υπάρχουν, όπως εύκολα μαντεύει κανείς, δύο σχολές. Η διαφορά τους δεν είναι διαφορά ουσίας αλλά αισθητικής. Στην Ελλάδα δεν συζητιούνται τέτοια ζητήματα, θεωρούνται ψιλολογήματα, γιατί η αισθητική του βιβλίου είναι παραγνωρισμένο θέμα, κι ο καθένας έχει την άποψή του (εγώ, φερειπείν, είμαι υπέρ του να μπαίνει ο δείκτης μετά τη στίξη). Αλλά, είτε έτσι είτε αλλιώς, το ουσιώδες, εννοείται, είναι να υπάρχει συνέπεια σε όλο το κείμενο.


----------



## Marinos (Dec 22, 2013)

Το αν μπαίνει ο δείκτης πριν ή μετά το σημείο στίξης έχει να κάνει, θαρρώ, με το αν ο συγγραφέας ακολουθεί το γαλλικό ή αγγλικό σύστημα αντίστοιχα. Κάπου το έχουμε ξαναπεί αυτό.


----------



## pidyo (Dec 22, 2013)

unique said:


> Πρόσφατα συνάντησα μια (άγνωστη σε μένα) μέθοδο τοποθέτησης των αριθμών των υποσημειώσεων στο κείμενο, η οποία (από όσο κατάλαβα) επιτρέπει στον αναγνώστη να γνωρίζει εκ των προτέρων αν πρόκειται για βιβλιογραφική παραπομπή ή για πρόσθετες πληροφορίες. Η διάκριση μεταξύ των δύο γίνεται με την τοποθέτηση των εν λόγω αριθμών είτε δεξιά είτε αριστερά από τα σημεία στίξης.


Είναι αυτό που λένε ο δρόμος για την κόλαση (του συγγραφέα και του επιμελητή) είναι στρωμένος με καλές (αλλά παντελώς άχρηστες και εν τέλει επιζήμιες) προθέσεις.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 22, 2013)

Για διάφορες πιο εξεζητημένες χρήσεις θα μπορούσαν να υπάρχουν διαφορετικές σειρές συμβόλων, όπως έγραψε πιο πάνω ο Θέμης, έλα όμως που το Word δεν υποστηρίζει (τουλάχιστον, όχι εύκολα) μια τέτοια διαδικασία...


----------



## nickel (Dec 22, 2013)

Στο συνημμένο κείμενο (αντιγραφή του σημερινού κειμένου του Καμπουράκη, στο οποίο πρόσθεσα σημειώσεις (footnotes και endnotes)) διαπιστώνεται ότι η υποσημείωση διαφέρει από τη σημείωση του τέλους ακόμα και στο style (χρειάστηκε να αλλάξω τα tabs και στις δύο περιπτώσεις). Στο παράδειγμα όρισα αρίθμηση με λατινικούς αριθμούς στις υποσημειώσεις και νέα αρίθμηση σε κάθε σελίδα. Στις σημειώσεις τέλους υπάρχει μία αρίθμηση, με αραβικούς αριθμούς.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 22, 2013)

Ναι, δεν ήμουν επαρκώς σαφής[SUP]1[/SUP]. Εννοούσα[SUP]2[/SUP] ότι το Word[SUP]*α*[/SUP] δεν επιτρέπει διαφορετικές σειρές υποσημειώσεων ή σημειώσεων τέλους, όχι συνδυασμό υποσημειώσεων/σημειώσεων τέλους.[SUP]3
[/SUP]
1 βλ. #11 ανωτέρω.
2 ibid
*α* Το λογισμικό Microsoft Word
3 βλ. S.I.Benmalius, _Your Word and How to Cultivate It_, New York-Graz-Peiraeus 2003, σελ. 246


----------



## Earion (Dec 22, 2013)

Ωραίο κόλπο. Προσφέρεται ιδίως για την περίπτωση στην οποία το κείμενο έχει τις αρχικές σημειώσεις από τον συγγραφέα και του προσθέτει κι άλλες ο επιμελητής (ή ο μεταφραστής). Του συγγραφέα οι σημειώσεις μπορεί να μπαίνουν ως σημειώσεις τέλους και να αριθμούνται με αραβικά ψηφία, ενώ οι άλλες ως υποσημειώσεις με άλλη σειρά συμβόλων. Εσύ έβαλες τους λατινικούς αριθμούς, εγώ (επειδή οι λατινικοί δεν ανήκουν στην παράδοσή μας, κι επειδή το πρόγραμμα δεν βγάζει την ελληνική αρίθμηση) προτιμώ την άλλη σειρά:
 
* ....  † ....  ‡ ....  § ....  ** ....  †† ....  ‡‡ ....  §§
​


----------



## unique (Dec 22, 2013)

Οι συμμετέχοντες σε μια πρόσφατη σχετική συζήτηση ήταν αντίθετοι τόσο στις σημειώσεις τέλους όσο και σε αυτές που τίθενται μετά το τέλος των κεφαλαίων. Ο λόγος βέβαια ήταν η χρονική καθυστέρηση και η σχετική δυσκολία που συνεπάγεται η προσπάθεια εντοπισμού τους. Οι εκδότες έχουν εντελώς αντίθετη άποψη και προτιμούν τις σημειώσεις τέλους λόγω χαμηλότερου κόστους.


----------



## Marinos (Dec 22, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> 3 βλ. S.I.Benmalius, _Your Word and How to Cultivate It_, New York-Graz-Peiraeus 2003, σελ. 246



Θα εννοείς τον S.I.Benmalius, Ph.D.


----------



## nickel (Dec 22, 2013)

unique said:


> Οι συμμετέχοντες σε μια πρόσφατη σχετική συζήτηση ήταν αντίθετοι τόσο στις σημειώσεις τέλους όσο και σε αυτές που τίθενται μετά το τέλος των κεφαλαίων. Ο λόγος βέβαια ήταν η χρονική καθυστέρηση και η σχετική δυσκολία που συνεπάγεται η προσπάθεια εντοπισμού τους.



Αναμφιβόλως. Γι' αυτό προτιμώ κι εγώ τις υποσημειώσεις για ό,τι καλούμε τον αναγνώστη να διαβάσει, αν θέλει, στη ροή του κειμένου. Με μια ματιά στο κάτω μέρος της σελίδας καταλαβαίνει αν τον ενδιαφέρουν οι πρόσθετες πληροφορίες.

Από την άλλη, οι βιβλιογραφικές σημειώσεις είναι συνήθως για μελετητές και ζαλίζουν τον αναγνώστη όταν είναι πολλές και στην ίδια σελίδα. Ο προσεκτικός συγγραφέας μπορεί να εντάξει στο κείμενό του τα απαραίτητα στοιχεία μιας παραπομπής και να στείλει τη βιβλιογραφική λεπτομέρεια στο τέλος του βιβλίου, π.χ.

Ο Μαρξ έγραψε (στο _Μισθωτή εργασία και κεφάλαιο_[SUP]3[/SUP]) ότι...

[SUP]3[/SUP] Καρλ Μαρξ, _Μισθωτή εργασία και κεφάλαιο_. Σύγχρονη Εποχή, 2010, σελ. 19.


Να προσθέσω ότι για τις σημειώσεις στο τέλος προτιμώ συνεχή αρίθμηση από το πρώτο ως το τελευταίο κεφάλαιο, όχι κεφάλαιο προς κεφάλαιο. Στη δεύτερη περίπτωση, κάθε φορά που ψάχνω στις τελευταίες σελίδες όπου είναι μαζεμένες όλες οι σημειώσεις, χάνω ώρα να βρω και το σωστό κεφάλαιο. Πέφτει άγρια κατάρα...




unique said:


> Οι εκδότες έχουν εντελώς αντίθετη άποψη και προτιμούν τις σημειώσεις τέλους λόγω χαμηλότερου κόστους.



Ίσως οι εκδότες δεν διαβάζουν ...  Μα τι θα πει «χαμηλότερο κόστος»;


----------



## pidyo (Dec 22, 2013)

unique said:


> Οι εκδότες έχουν εντελώς αντίθετη άποψη και προτιμούν τις σημειώσεις τέλους λόγω χαμηλότερου κόστους.


Το χαμηλότερο κόστος είναι μια δικαιολογία που συνήθως προβάλλουν οι εκδότες επειδή ακούγεται πιο ακαταμάχητο επιχείρημα από τις δυο ουσιαστικές αιτίες, οι οποίες είναι α) η ελάχιστη παραπάνω δουλειά στη σελιδοποίηση που απαιτούν οι μακροσκελείς υποσημειώσεις και κυρίως β) ο φόβος τους ότι το βιβλίο θα πουληθεί λιγότερο αν φορτώνεται το υποσέλιδο με υποσημειώσεις. 

Οι σημειώσεις τέλους είναι στην καλύτερη περίπτωση ένας μπελάς και στην χειρότερη ένας εύσχημος τρόπος να ξεμπερδεύει κανείς με παραπομπές που δεν θα διαβάσει σχεδόν ποτέ κανείς, οι δε σημειώσεις στο τέλος του κεφαλαίου είναι ένα μεσαιωνικό μαρτύριο το οποίο έχουν σκαρφιστεί για τους φιλομαθείς αναγνώστες οι εκδότες. 

Κατά τα άλλα, οι υποσημειώσεις δεν περιέχουν μόνο απλές βιβλιογραφικές παραπομπές, ή τσιτάτα που εικονογραφούν ένα επιχείρημα. Ενίοτε είναι ο κατάλληλος αλλά και αναγκαίος χώρος για να περιγραφεί εν συντομία η ιστορία της έρευνας για το θέμα, να εκτεθούν οι εξαιρέσεις σε μια θεωρία που αναπτύσσεται στο κυρίως κείμενο ή και να αναπτυχθεί ένα επιχείρημα δευτερεύον ίσως ως προς ό,τι περιλαμβάνεται στο κυρίως κείμενο, αλλά και αναγκαίο του συμπλήρωμα. Γενικώς, οι σημειώσεις, όπως τις αντιλαμβάνομαι και τις χρησιμοποιώ εγώ, συνδιαλέγονται με το κυρίως κείμενο και αποτελούν αναπόσπαστο τμήμα του. 

Σ' ένα πρόσφατο (σπουδαίο) βιβλίο για την αρχαιοελληνική θρησκεία, ένα τούβλο κοντά 600 σελίδων, ο συγγραφέας του, περιβόητος για τις μακροσκελείς του υποσημειωσεις, έχει ένα χαριτωμένα σνομπ σχόλιο (σελ. 18-20, υπάρχουν στα γκουγκλοβιβλία) για όσους ενοχλούνται από αυτό του το κουσούρι: 



> I am quite aware that all this does not suffice as an apology in the eyes of the scholars who do not like footnotes. For them, however, I have an, apparently so far unsuspected, way out of the problem: one need not read them (all).



Και ακολουθεί μια υποσημείωση. :)


----------



## Themis (Dec 22, 2013)

pidyo said:


> οι δε σημειώσεις στο τέλος του κεφαλαίου είναι ένα μεσαιωνικό μαρτύριο το οποίο έχουν σκαρφιστεί για τους φιλομαθείς αναγνώστες οι εκδότες


Πες τα, χρυσόστομε!


----------



## Earion (Dec 22, 2013)

Αποκηρύσσω κι εγώ μετά βδελυγμίας τις σημειώσεις *στο τέλος κάθε κεφαλαίου*. Στο τέλος του βιβλίου όμως μια χαρά μου φαίνονται και εξυπηρετούν το σκοπό τους. 

Ως προς το αίτημα του Νϊκελ για συνεχή αρίθμηση των σημειώσεων τέλους (από 1 έως άπειρο) ανεξάρτητα από τη ροή των κεφαλαίων, δεν συμφωνώ, γιατί εξίσου μεγάλη σύγχυση προκαλούν και οι ολοένα αυξανόμενοι αριθμοί. Αναλογιστείτε βιβλία με οκτακόσιες, με χίλες σημειώσεις. Πρώτα απ' όλα τι εικόνα θα παρουσιάζουν οι δείκτες;

Πρώτα απ' όλα τι εικόνα θα παρουσιάζουν οι δείκτες;[SUP]876[/SUP] Απαίσια.​
Μόνο οι Αποστολίδηδες στη μετάφραση του Ντρόυζεν έκαναν τέτοια απονενοημένα, για να διορθώσουν τα αδιόρθωτα.

Για τη διευκόλυνση του αναγνώστη, που θέλει να αναγνωρίζει στον ελάχιστο δυνατό χρόνο σε ποιο κεφάλαιο ανήκουν οι σημειώσεις τέλους που έχει μπροστά του, υπάρχει λύση: στην κεφαλίδα της κάθε σελίδας των σημειώσεων τυπώνεται με σαφή (τηλεγραφικό βέβαια) τρόπο σε ποιες σελίδες του κυρίως κειμένου αντιστοιχούν. (Δεν νομίζω πως είναι απαραίτητο να φτιάξω σχεδιάγραμμα, θα το έχετε προσέξει πώς γίνεται).


----------



## nickel (Dec 22, 2013)

Ήξερα ότι κάποιος θα μιλούσε για το πρόβλημα με τριψήφια και τετραψήφια νούμερα. Καμιά αντίρρηση, κεφάλαιο κεφάλαιο, αν ο φιλότιμος επιμελητής έχει φροντίσει για τη λύση που λες. Αλλιώς, σε ένα βιβλίο με τόσες σημειώσεις η αισθητική είναι το μικρότερο πρόβλημα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 23, 2013)

Αν ένα βιβλίο έχει τριψήφιο αριθμό σημειώσεων, κάτι δεν πάει ιδιαίτερα καλά με το βιβλίο. Όπως κι αν το δει κανείς.


----------



## Themis (Dec 23, 2013)

Εαρίωνα, δεν έχω ιδιαίτερη αντίρρηση για την προτίμησή σου, αλλά τολμώ να παρατηρήσω ότι η άποψη του Νίκελ είναι απλούστερη και γενικότερης χρήσης.


----------



## pidyo (Dec 23, 2013)

Earion said:


> Στο τέλος του βιβλίου όμως μια χαρά μου φαίνονται και εξυπηρετούν το σκοπό τους.


Εξαρτάται από το είδος των σημειώσεων. Αν πρόκειται απλώς για βιβλιογραφικές παραπομπές και παραθέματα, κι εγώ δεν έχω πρόβλημα με τις σημειώσεις τέλους. Αν πρόκειται για το άλλο είδος των σημειώσεων που περιέγραψα, οι οποίες επεξηγούν, συμπληρώνουν ή συνδιαλέγονται με άλλο τρόπο με το κυρίως κείμενο, έχω. 

Το δε ζήτημα των μεγάλων αριθμών στους δείκτες των σημειώσεων συνδέεται και αυτό με την επιλογή υποσελίδιες σημειώσεις ή σημειώσεις τέλους. Όταν έχεις υποσημειώσεις, δεν έχεις κανέναν λόγο να μην έχεις επανέναρξη των σημειώσεων ανά σελίδα, οπότε έχεις (ή θα έπρεπε να έχεις, βλ. παρακάτω) πάντοτε μονοψήφιο δείκτη. Κι εμένα με ενοχλούν οι μεγάλοι αριθμοί αισθητικά: έχω δει διατριβές με υποσελίδιες σημειώσεις σε συνεχή αρίθμηση· αν σας ενοχλούν οι τριψήφιοι, πού να δείτε τους τετραψήφιους... Επειδή μ' ενοχλούν δε ακόμη και οι διψήφιοι δείκτες, δεν προτιμώ μόνο την επανέναρξη της αρίθμησης ανά σελίδα αλλά και την ομαδοποίηση των παραπομπών. Σε μια φράση του τύπου «το φαινόμενο μαρτυρείται στην Αθήνα, τη Σπάρτη, τη Θήβα και την Αμβρακία», δεν βλέπω κανέναν λόγο να βάλει κανείς πέντε παραπομπές· μία, του τύπου «Αθήνα: xxx· Σπάρτη: xxx· Θήβα: xxx· Αμβρακία: xxx.» είναι υπεραρκετή.


----------



## Earion (Dec 23, 2013)

Ναι, συμφωνώ μαζί σου ότι οι σημειώσεις με «ψαχνό» λειτουργούν καλύτερα ως υποσελίδιες, σε άμεση οπτική συνάρτηση με το κείμενο. Απ' την άλλη, η απ' την αρχή αρίθμηση ανά σελίδα είναι μεγάλος μπελάς, πρώτα για το ατελιέ της σελιδοποίησης κι έπειτα για τον εκδότη που δεν συμμερίζεται τα έξοδα και την καθυστέρηση.

Επίσης θεωρώ κι εγώ πολύ λογική την ομαδοποίηση παραπομπών, όπου αυτό είναι λογικό και δυνατό. Μάλιστα θαυμάζω μια πρακτική που βλέπω σε (παλαιότερα;) βιβλία των πανεπιστημιακών εκδόσεων του Καίμπριτζ και της Οξφόρδης, όπου διαμορφώνουν το χώρο των υποσημειώσεων σε στήλες, για εξοικονόμηση χώρου. Με τον τρόπο αυτό γεμίζουν ωραία τα κενά της σελίδας, κι έτσι υπάρχει και αισθητικά καλό αποτέλεσμα. Τέτοιο πράγμα σε ελληνικό βιβλίο δεν έχω δει.


----------



## pidyo (Dec 23, 2013)

Earion said:


> Ναι, συμφωνώ μαζί σου ότι οι σημειώσεις με «ψαχνό» λειτουργούν καλύτερα ως υποσελίδιες, σε άμεση οπτική συνάρτηση με το κείμενο. Απ' την άλλη, η απ' την αρχή αρίθμηση ανά σελίδα είναι μεγάλος μπελάς, πρώτα για το ατελιέ της σελιδοποίησης κι έπειτα για τον εκδότη που δεν συμμερίζεται τα έξοδα και την καθυστέρηση.



Στην εποχή μας δεν είναι πια μπελάς, μια εντολή είναι. Κι αν ξέρει κανείς καλά τις ρυθμίσεις του κειμενογράφου ή / και του προγράμματος σελιδοποίησης, γλιτώνει εύκολα και όλες τις πιθανές παγίδες (π.χ. δείκτης σε μια σελίδα, κείμενο υποσημείωσης σε άλλη). 



Earion said:


> Μάλιστα θαυμάζω μια πρακτική που βλέπω σε (παλαιότερα; ) βιβλία των πανεπιστημιακών εκδόσεων του Καίμπριτζ και της Οξφόρδης, όπου διαμορφώνουν το χώρο των υποσημειώσεων σε στήλες, για εξοικονόμηση χώρου. Με τον τρόπο αυτό γεμίζουν ωραία τα κενά της σελίδας, κι έτσι υπάρχει και αισθητικά καλό αποτέλεσμα. Τέτοιο πράγμα σε ελληνικό βιβλίο δεν έχω δει.


Δεν είναι άσχημη η διαμόρφωση σε στήλες. Ωραίο και πρακτικό είναι και το άλλο που κάνουν στις υποσελίδιες σημειώσεις οι Αγγλοσάξονες, να γλιτώνουν χώρο (και αντιαισθητικά κενά) τοποθετώντας στην ίδια αράδα πολύ σύντομες σημειώσεις, τη μία αριστερά την άλλη δεξιά.


----------



## nickel (Dec 23, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Προφανώς όλη η συζήτηση βασίζεται στη λογική ότι τα πάντα γίνονται ηλεκτρονικά, με σελιδοποίηση σε έξυπνα προγράμματα, τα οποία γνωρίζουν καλά οι χρήστες. Οτιδήποτε διαφορετικό είναι επιστροφή στο μεσαίωνα και σκέτος μαζοχισμός.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 23, 2013)

Μ' αυτό, λοιπόν, ως δεδομένο, δεν υπάρχει απολύτως κανένας λόγος να θεωρεί κανείς ότι κάτι τέτοιο είναι είτε μπελάς είτε κοστοβόρο και χρονοβόρο.


----------



## unique (Dec 23, 2013)

Αλλοίμονο! το QuarkXPress, ένα πρόγραμμα που χρησιμοποιείται ευρύτατα, έχει zip zero nada αυτοματισμούς. Είναι πραγματικός εφιάλτης.


----------



## nickel (Dec 23, 2013)

Μπορεί να χρησιμοποιείται ευρύτατα, αλλά προφανώς για άλλες δουλειές. Αν κάποιος σελιδοποιεί βιβλία ακαδημαϊκής κατεύθυνσης, δεν ασχολείται με αυτό το πρόγραμμα.


----------



## unique (Dec 23, 2013)

Ασχολείται, ασχολείται...


----------



## pidyo (Dec 23, 2013)

unique said:


> Ασχολείται, ασχολείται...



Ditto. 

Εκ πείρας πάντως μπορώ να πω ότι, προκειμένου για βιβλίο χωρίς πολύπλοκα γραφιστικά κόλπα, μια χαρά μπορεί να στήσει κανείς ακόμη και σε κειμενογράφο τη σελιδοποίηση, ιδίως όταν πρόκειται για κείμενο όπου απαιτείται σταυροβελονιά (συνεχείς χειροκίνητες επεμβάσεις στον συλλαβισμό πέραν του kerning, μικροπυκνώσεις και μικροαραιώσεις για να έρθει το κείμενο μιας συγκεκριμένης σελίδας εκεί που το θες, και ούτω καθεξής. 

Όποιος έχει δοκιμάσει να προσθέσει μια παράγραφο σε μια γεμάτη τελευταία σελίδα ενός ήδη σελιδοποιημένου κειμένου στο οποίο έχουν ήδη περαστεί όλες οι εσωτερικές παραπομπές (οπότε δεν μπορείς να επέμβεις σε μεγάλο μέρος του βιβλίου), ξέρει τι εννοώ με τον όρο σταυροβελονιά.


----------



## SBE (Dec 24, 2013)

Διαβάζω αυτή την εποχή ένα κιντλοβιβλίο (στο Κίντλ) το οποίο έχει σημειώσεις. Για κακή μου τυχη οι σημειώσεις δεν είναι στο κάτω μέρος της σελίδας αλλά στο τέλος του βιβλίου χωρίς δυνατότητα να πας μπρός- πίσω (το έψαξα, δεν γίνεται). Για αυτό το λόγο ενώ ήμουν υπέρ των σημειώσεων στο τέλος τώρα δεν είμαι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 24, 2013)

Όταν όλοι θα υιοθετήσουν ένα μοντέλο με clickable σημειώσεις, δεν θα έχει και πολύ σημασία πού βρίσκονται.


----------



## Earion (Dec 24, 2013)

Θα έχει σημασία, και μάλιστα πολύ μεγάλη, καθώς η ενόχληση από τη στιγμιαία αλλαγή εστίασης του ματιού (από το σώμα του κειμένου στη σημείωση και πάλι πίσω), ενόχληση που ήδη υπάρχει και την οποία προσπαθούν να ελαχιστοποιήσουν οι διάφορες λύσεις που αναφέρουμε, θα αυξηθεί, γιατί πλέον θα πρέπει να συμμετέχει και το χέρι, που θα χρειάζεται να κανει το κλικ για μπρος και πίσω.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 24, 2013)

Αυτό είναι θέμα συνήθειας, αν κι εγώ είχα στο μυαλό μου το θέμα με το αν θα είναι στο τέλος του κεφαλαίου ή του βιβλίου. Όταν η συσκευή ή το αρχείο δίνει την δυνατότητα να τοποθετείς δείκτες τότε η απόσπαση ελαχιστοποιείται γιατί θα σε γυρνάει στο ακριβές σημείο που ήσουν, χωρίς να χρειάζεται να ψάχνεις πάλι την γραμμή. Εξάλλου η σημείωση μπορεί να είναι και πτυσσόμενη, τοποθετημένη δηλαδή επιτόπου. Το χέρι έτσι κι αλλιώς συμμετέχει στο διάβασμα.


----------



## nickel (Dec 24, 2013)

Οι μελλοντικές εφαρμογές ανάγνωσης ηλεβιβλίων θα έχουν δυνατότητες για οτιδήποτε ζητά ο απαιτητικός αναγνώστης, π.χ. (πολύ εύκολο στα συστήματα επαφής/touch) με χτυπηματάκι στην υποσημείωση (ή με φωνητική εντολή — βλέπε τι ετοιμάζει η Google) θα ανοίγει το παραθυράκι με την υποσημείωση. Άλλωστε στα προγράμματα ανάγνωσης ηλεβιβλίων θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει ήδη η δυνατότητα να ορίζεις εσύ πού θέλεις να εμφανίζονται οι σημειώσεις (1- Ναι, θέλω να τις βλέπω στο υποσέλιδο 2- Όχι, ευχαριστώ, δεν θέλω να βλέπω υποσημειώσεις).


----------



## SBE (Dec 24, 2013)

Θα περίμενα το βιβλίο που διαβαζω να έχει τις υποσημειώσεις όπως έχει το λεξικό το Κιντλ, δηλαδή με επιλογή της υποσημείωσης να σου την εμφανίζει σε ένθετο και να την εξαφανίζεις μετά. Προφανώς το βιβλίο που διαβάζω δεν έχει αυτό το σύστημα και με ενοχλεί γιατί βλέπω την παραπομπή στη σημείωση, δεν έχω ιδέα τι μπορεί να είναι και μου κινεί την περιέργεια, η οποία μένει ανικανοποίητη.


----------



## unique (Dec 24, 2013)

Τελικά (από όσο κατάλαβα) η τοποθέτηση των εν λόγω αριθμών είτε πριν είτε μετά τα κόμματα και τις τελείες έχει σκοπό να πληροφορήσει τον αναγνώστη ότι η υποσημείωση αφορά, στην μεν πρώτη περίπτωση την αμέσως προηγούμενη λέξη από το σημείο στίξης, στη δε δεύτερη μια νοηματική ενότητα.


----------

